# Fisch-Giganten



## Katie (24. Aug. 2013)

Hallo  
Habt ihr auch Fische, die größer geworden sind, als die Art es eigentlich wird? 
Oder einfach ein paar große Fische im Teich?
Ich persönlich krieg vor zu großen Fischen immer Angst, ich weiß nicht wieso 
Wir waren heute in Bochum beim Koi Center Braun. Wer es kennt weiß, dass die ein riesiges Becken mit gewaltig großen Koi haben. Ich glaub die gehen an 1 Meter ran. Ich will nicht wissen, was sowas kostet.  
Wir haben eine sehr große __ Goldorfe im Teich. Die ist solange dadrin, wie wir den Teich haben  - ca. 11 Jahre! Und die ist echt riesig, da kommen die Koi nicht ran mit der Größe... 
Wie siehts bei euch aus?? Hat vielleicht auch jemand so einen Mega-Koi?


----------



## Limnos (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Fisch-Giganten*

Hi

Fische wachsen praktisch ihr Leben lang. So lange sie nicht durch ihre Größe zur Gefahr für andere Fische werden, sehe ich darin kein Problem. Eine __ Orfe ist aber quasi ein halber Raubfisch, aber Fische fressen ja alles, was noch in ihr Maul passt, von Algenrasplern mal abgesehen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Fisch-Giganten*

Hi Katie,

1m sind für Karpfen normalerweise kein Problem, die werden mitunter auch noch was größer (1,2m)
auch die normalen Teichgoldfischformen wie __ Kometenschweif, __ Shubunkin, gelbe/rote, Sarasa ect. erreichen bei guten Bedingungen leicht ihre 40cm
und 60cm ist beim __ Aland auch leicht drin

wie Wolfgang schon schrieb wachsen Fische ihr ganzes Leben lang, je älter sie werden umso größer werden sie im Normalfall. Wenn sie aber  wie oft in zu kleinen Teichen, in zu großer Menge und den daraus folgenden Wasserbelastungen - viele machen ja keine regelmäßigen Wasserwechsel und Nahrungsknappheit leben müssen schlägt das aufs Wachstum durch. Die Fische verbutten dann sehr schnell und werden immer früher geschlechtsreif - dieser Kümmerwuchs ist sozusagen ein biologisches Notprogramm (deswegen sieht man halt auch oft nur Goldfische die selbst mit 10 Jahren noch kaum 20-25cm haben)

MfG Frank


----------



## Nobby (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Fisch-Giganten*



Katie schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei euch aus?? Hat vielleicht auch jemand so einen Mega-Koi?



Nun ja Megakoi haben wir gerade nicht, aber unsere größten haben auch schon die 80cm-Grenze geknackt.

Liebe Grüße
aus Mülheim an der Ruhr
Nobby


----------

